# LOST HAVANESE - PALM BAY (Malabar) FLORIDA



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear Friends
We have a house in Palm Bay Florida and my husband took Dad, Max (our Havanese) and Daughter Lizzie with him for 3 week stay and Max got out through a little tiny spot in our yard while he went out to get coffee. We are just heartbroken and I am trying every way possible to get the word out to as many people as possible. I would truly appreciate your help if you could forward this to as many people as you could cause I know you know tons of Havanese people.
Thank you so much for all your help.

A very SAD Barb Jolly (in New Jersey)
<[email protected]>

PERMISSION TO CROSS POST

Male Havanese named "Max". Black & White, 15 lbs wearing a purple collar. Very short hair, recently shaved. Shy but very friendly. Last seen Palm Bay Medical Clinic 1155 Malabar Rd NE Palm Bay. ANY information PLEASE reply or call cel 609-335-7553 or 321-501-5274. Heartbroken family

$$$ REWARD $$$


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no, my heart and prayers are with you for a safe return. I wish I was closer so I could help look.

We had someone join the forum who once told us how he put a trail of cloths (can remember is he said dirty or clean) to his house so his baby had a scent to follow home. Socks in my opinion would be the best to try.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh no, my heart and prayers are with you for a safe return. I wish I was closer so I could help look.
> 
> We had someone join the forum who once told us how he put a trail of cloths (can remember is he said dirty or clean) to his house so his baby had a scent to follow home. Socks in my opinion would be the best to try.


Great idea since you are in a "new area" to him


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG, that's just horrible! I hope Max will be found very soon and snuggle up with you and never leave again  These guys are so sweet that I bet someone quickly scooped him up and will hopefully be trying to find you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

When did he go missing? I found a listing on Craigs list for a dog found on Friday?

http://daytona.craigslist.org/laf/1095537862.html


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG Leeann, I'm crying already, it could very well be a Hav!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just emailed them, worth a shot.


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

*Thank you - on behalf of Barb Jolly*



Leeann said:


> I just emailed them, worth a shot.


thank you. I know that Barbara Jolly posted the lost dog on Craig's list. Thanks for looking through the list for "found" dogs.

Barb's phone numbers are 
609-335-7553 or 321-501-5274

Thanks so much, everyone, for your suggestions and prayers.

Thank you to all! - on behalf of Barb Jolly

Alison Brackman


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Have you tried www.findtoto.com ? I have heard some people have been very successful with this. I actually got a call from them a couple months ago when a local greyhound got loose. I actually drove around looking for him. I checked the site a few days later and it said he had been found.

Above someone mentioned a trail of clothes for scent. My mom knows someone who did that with her own urine when her pekignese got loose, she sprayed it from the area where she last saw her dog back to her house. It took a number of days, but it actually worked. Or at least that's why they assume the dog came home.

I do hope you find your pup! I can only imagine how you must feel.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leeann, I'm waiting for good news...hope the lady sees your email soon! I'm very hopeful though, cause all the details seem right.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh no, I really hope that the listed dog Leeann found is Max!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

I hope this thread has a happy ending!


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> Have you tried www.findtoto.com ? I have heard some people have been very successful with this. I actually got a call from them a couple months ago when a local greyhound got loose. I actually drove around looking for him. I checked the site a few days later and it said he had been found.
> 
> Above someone mentioned a trail of clothes for scent. My mom knows someone who did that with her own urine when her pekignese got loose, she sprayed it from the area where she last saw her dog back to her house. It took a number of days, but it actually worked. Or at least that's why they assume the dog came home.
> 
> I do hope you find your pup! I can only imagine how you must feel.


 Good suggestions! I'll pass them along to Barbara!
Thanks so very much!
Alison


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My heart is in my throat every time I see the name Max, since my Hav's name is Max, too! 

I've also heard many good things about findtoto.com


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann,

Can you call the lady with the missing dog? It sure sounds like the same dog. You are good girl!:spy:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm going to bed now and hope to wake up to good news.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree. FindToto.com They have had so many, many successes finding lost animals. My prayers are with them. I can't even imagine the pain. God bless!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry guys I did not hear anything back, I had sent the picture and contact info so they would contact them if it was the correct dog. Still praying he has been found.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness -= lets hope that Max is found & is home soon!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh no! I hope this works out and he's home safe. Poor baby!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, that is so sad. I hope Max can be found. We live about 40 minutes away from Palm Bay, so I will definitely keep my eyes and ears open for him. I hope someone finds him. I'm sure the family has been checking with the local shelters to see if he's been found. I hope there is good news soon.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

will be watching to find that Max finds his way home . . .


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Just checking in to see if we have a match on the ad and Max. I'm praying for his safe return . . .


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my, I was hoping for early good news. I feel positive though!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

The Craigslist dog that was found would be 2 hours away, but everything's worth a shot. I saw that Barbara did put in an add for Max in the local paper here. He was lost on the 24th. I hope someone found him and contacts her.
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also try the findtoto as I know someone who used it and everyone in her neighborhood knew. While she ended up finding the dog herself, everyone was on the look out.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Fingers, toes and paws crossed here for a speedy reunion....heartfelt hugs to all


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Gosh, I hope you find the dog!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I sure hope Max is found safe soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts and keeping our collective fingers and paws crossed that Max will be found soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was so sure that the craigslist ad that Leeann found and the missing Max were a match.... It still sounds like the right dog to me. Don't you think he could of had some "help" getting 2 hours away? Maybe someone picked him up or something?

I sure hope they find him soon. I can not imagine how bad this must feel....:hurt:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So he's been lost for 6 days?  Does Max have a microchip? There was someone on here last year who had a lost Hav and it was small and hiding for quite a while until someone found it. My lab jumped _two_ fences several years ago during a freak thunderstorm and was gone for 9 days. My family had given up, but I just couldn't . . . I felt like he was out there somewhere scared and just couldn't find his way home. A nice saint of a lady found him but had to play Dog Whisperer and get down on all fours to make him come because he was so shy. There are angels out there who help them get home. Please, please, little Max . . . we're praying for those angels to help you find your way back!! :angel:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am sending positive thoughts for little Max.... Hope he finds his way back to you, soon.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathy, yes, sadly, the ad said March 24:

REWARD !!! LOST HAVANESE DOG, Black and white male, Very short hair, named Max, at Malabar and Babcock area in NE Palm Bay, on March 24th. PLEASE CALL (321) 501-5274, (321) 759-4354 or (609) 335-7553.

http://classifieds.flatoday.com/osf...ncementsLostAndFound&adIDs=2374&singleAd=true

I really hope they find him. I wonder if he has a microchip? Kathy's story about her lab was inspiring!

Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

If the lady found the dog on March 26th and Barb lost Max on the 24th, it could very well be Max, right?!?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just checking in to see if there were any updates. I hope Max is found soon.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending prayers and positive thought for safe return of Max to his loving family!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hoping Max returns to his family soon!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh, why is this taking so long?
Leeann, do you have any news if the craigslist lady replied?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, geez! I was sure hoping for good news. Did they try findtoto.com?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope they find poor little Max! My heart goes out to him and his family.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

MAX WAS FOUND MAX WAS FOUND!!!!

Hold on i will post the info


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

YESSSSS!!!!
With Cooper, now we're 2 for 2!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

_HOORAY!! Max is Found! A big thank you to everyone for your thoughts and prayers!
_Barbara Jolly just called to say that she took a noon flight from NJ to FLA to look for Max. Though her family checked the local pound in person every day, Barbara insisted that they stop there on the way home from the Florida airport. Sure enough, Max had JUST been brought in by a local police officer. Max had been spotted in a busy intersection and the police were called to rescue the dog. Max arrived at the pound just moments before Barbara arrived! He had actually been found on the street during the same moment as Barbara's plane was landing. Barbara and family are thrilled speechless but to say how grateful they are for all your suggestions, thoughts and prayers. She asked me to write to all of you once more and to thank you in the mean time until she returns to NJ to thank you herself!

Max was found just 4 blocks from the house. It's amazing to think that Max had been on his own, outside for 7 days and no one spotted him. He is healthy and well and only has a few burrs stuck on his ears. Barbara had called FINDTOTO.com and had phone calls made to her community and to the neighborhood just beside it. Rescue groups, Craig's list, etc., but she really attributes finding Max safe and sound to all the positive thoughts the Havanese community sent her way. She is ever so grateful and wants you to know.

It's so nice to get good news for a change! Wanted you to know as soon as possible!

Thank you for your concern. 
On behalf of Barbara Jolly and her family


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

OH, HAPPY DAY!!! :whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

:drum::drum::drum:
MAX is back with his Mamma !!!!
Yeah!


----------

